# Over Wound Watch Help



## Technium

Hi

I think my favourite watch has been over wound as you cant twist the crown anymore only in the reverse direction. It wasnt me that did it, I think it was a local cowboy watch dealer that done it.

Anyway how can I fix it, if it needs to be done professionally i.e. not me doing it  then does anyone on the forum here fix them and if so what price am I looking at?

thanks in advance.


----------



## clockworks

What watch is it, and why did you take it to a dealer (what was wrong with it originally)?

Have you tried gently shaking the watch, or rocking the hands back and forth?

If a manual wind watch is fully wound, but won't run, then maybe the spring just needs letting down slightly. Simple job, but with the potential to cause permanent damage. Remove case back, turn crown and hold it, then release click with pegwood or toothpick. Let the crown run through your fingers half a turn, then let the click drop back into the wheel.

If the watch is a modern automatic, then it's something more serious.


----------



## Technium

Hi

Its a Summit watch which I purchased from Scottswatches on this forum, heres the pic if that helps -

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=51641&st=0&p=533860&hl=summit&fromsearch=1&#entry533860

I took it to a watch dealer to have the deployment clasp removed to put on normal buckle. I only believe it could have been damaged by him because he was abit of a miserable bitch as I wouldnt sell him something when I returned to pick it up and I change my watches daily so after this visit it was put away and I know I never over wound it.

Anyway its a wind up watch and if I shake the watch it starts to tick and runs for a few minutes then stops untill shaken again. The crown wont turn in the wind up direction its too tight but will wind in the oposite direction.

Hope that helps, would love to sort this out, I know the watch isnt a mega expensive one like alot on here but I do love it and want it fixed if I can.

thanks again!


----------



## scottswatches

Hi Technium,

Sorry to here about your problems, and I can't say that I can offer too much help as I never had the back off that watch (which is probably why it has been working for the past 6 months!)

I'd send it to a watch repairer but not the cowboy who you used last time - I recommend Steve at Rytetime, who has always been reasonably priced and skilled.


----------



## pugster

there is no such thing as 'over wound' , it could be anything from a gear train problem to a prob with the key works.


----------



## clockworks

With a vintage piece like that, it's probably just a coincidence, rather than anything the shop did to it. I've had a few old watches just refuse to run after being left in the box for a few months. All you can really do yourself is to keep shaking it or rocking the hands every time it stops. Do this for a couple of hours, while watching TV or whatever. It might free itself off and start running OK. I'd not try winding it again until it's been running OK for a half a day or so.

Chances are it needs a service - the oil dries out and stops the watch. It's also possible that the watch has been dropped, damaging the balance. Either way, it'll need attention from a watchmaker if it doesn't sort itself out.


----------



## clockworks

pugster said:


> there is no such thing as 'over wound' , it could be anything from a gear train problem to a prob with the key works.


If everything else is OK, I agree that you can't "overwind" a watch. However, if there's some wear in the barrel or first wheel, it's possible for a fully-wound watch to jam. A very sticky spring can also jam up. I saw exactly this problem in a clock a couple of weeks ago. After I let the spring down a couple of clicks, it ran fine. Of course, it needed a full service to fix it properly.


----------



## Technium

Thanks everyone for your input so far.

I will try shaking it tonight while watching the world cup and see what happens, if it doesnt resolve itself I will have to look at sending it away.

Any idea what the basic costs are at all or is it too hard to say?

Scottswatches, I love the watch mate, very happy with it and dont worry if it needs repairing it I will only take it to a proper repairer.

thanks again


----------



## pugster

clockworks said:


> pugster said:
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as 'over wound' , it could be anything from a gear train problem to a prob with the key works.
> 
> 
> 
> If everything else is OK, I agree that you can't "overwind" a watch. However, if there's some wear in the barrel or first wheel, it's possible for a fully-wound watch to jam. A very sticky spring can also jam up. I saw exactly this problem in a clock a couple of weeks ago. After I let the spring down a couple of clicks, it ran fine. Of course, it needed a full service to fix it properly.
Click to expand...

it can be lots of things , as we have both stated, either way , its not overwound


----------



## jasonm

Probably just the cost of a service, maybe Â£30-40 ish


----------



## mel

You can also try placing it somewhere warm, but *not* hot once you get it running a bit - that sometimes "frees off" the train if the watch oils have gone sticky or solid. If you do this and it runs, but stops once you take it from the heat, then it definitely needs cleaned and serviced - and Steve at Rytetime is excellent. :yes:

A suitable place to warm a watch up is on a radiator shelf, or if weather is good, a sunny windowsill. :lookaround:


----------

